# Pet door help



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

*I need to install a pet door at our house. 
I have 2 large labs. 

Any experiences/recommendations to share before I buy? 
Thanks 
Tom *


----------



## jefflab5 (Jan 15, 2008)

I have a gun dog door (brand name). I love it. Big and heavy duty. just do a google search for it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

www.halepetdoor.com

they make in wall, patio door french door doogy doors we have two labs 104 lbs and 80 lbs and have the med size its the glass door panel they are very well made and insulated. My daughter has two schnauzers and went with a thru the wall model


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Gun Dog Door. Like jefflab5 said - heavy duty. There was an earlier thread on dog doors and someone who also had the Gun Dog Doors mentioned putting a piece of rubber along the dog edge to quiet the slam of the door as it closed.


----------



## TerRun (Jan 6, 2008)

The Snows said:


> Gun Dog Door. Like jefflab5 said - heavy duty. There was an earlier thread on dog doors and someone who also had the Gun Dog Doors mentioned putting a piece of rubber along the dog edge to quiet the slam of the door as it closed.


Is the "Gun Dog Door" suitable to put in the door of your home when you live in a climate that reaches -20 and 30 mph winds or more?


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Ann,

The door flap is a heavy acrylic panel versus the plastic "mat" version you see on some of the other doors. As well, it is hinged with very strong springs so the dog does need to push on the flap to enter or exit. Check out their website at www.gundogdoorhouse.com


----------



## Bullet (Dec 5, 2007)

The Snows said:


> Gun Dog Door. Like jefflab5 said - heavy duty. There was an earlier thread on dog doors and someone who also had the Gun Dog Doors mentioned putting a piece of rubber along the dog edge to quiet the slam of the door as it closed.


I did a search for this thread about quieting the door but cold not find it. Do you remember how they did it?


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

The Snows said:


> Ann,
> 
> The door flap is a heavy acrylic panel versus the plastic "mat" version you see on some of the other doors. As well, it is hinged with very strong springs so the dog does need to push on the flap to enter or exit. Check out their website at www.gundogdoorhouse.com


I believe the above link should have been http://www.gundoghousedoor.com/


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Ooops .... thanks Jeff! You are correct on the website address. 

As to the comment on adding the weatherstripping I found the comment on the thread - "dog kennel doors, which are best?"


----------



## TerRun (Jan 6, 2008)

The Snows said:


> Ann,
> 
> The door flap is a heavy acrylic panel versus the plastic "mat" version you see on some of the other doors. As well, it is hinged with very strong springs so the dog does need to push on the flap to enter or exit. Check out their website at www.gundogdoorhouse.com


Well - it looks like they just use these on the kennel building or on doghouses. I want to use it on MY house, and not sure it is properly insulated for that. It looks like it would be like having a single pane window.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Ann,

Check out www.petdoors.com


----------

